# Stock 09 GTR on the dynapack dyno



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)




----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

sorry was rushing around when I posted the dyno plots up , totally stock car running in 5th gear in 4wd.

So if we add our 4wd normal transmission loss (70 bhp) this makes a stock car 2009 500bhp flywheel bhp or do these cars loss a little less through the transmission.

Anyway good starting point for before and after re tunes,


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

[email protected] M/S said:


> So if we add our 4wd normal transmission loss (70 bhp) this makes a stock car 2009 500bhp flywheel bhp or do these cars loss a little less through the transmission. Anyway good starting point for before and after re tunes,


30% by some tuners lol :blahblah:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

no more questions or queries guys n girls?


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

its runs a bit rich!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I love the thought of all the old skool skyline tuners taking on the R35 scene. RB, Abbey, whifbitz and more

Now if only Ron at RK could get over his fear of anything without an R32 badge... Lol


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

on searching for a stock 09 gtr on the dynapack I have come across this thread.

any chance of uploading the plots again mark when I click on them there not there and there to small to see in the thread


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

As they have been hosted a while ago you need to go via the imageshack web page and download them.

Send me a email and I will send them direct if needed.


thanks


----------

